# Back Bowls - Breck vs Vail vs Park City



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are not talking about back country...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vail's bowls are pretty much ride off the lift and go. They are also huge. I am sure they are a lot bigger than the other two options. Doesn't mean they are better, but they are impressive.


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

Only reason they are called back bowls at Vail is because they are in the back.

bowls are just bowls. not back bowls. Yea the bowls at Vail are big, Breck, you have to do some lift changes to get to them (Whale's tale, Imperial, Horseshoe etc..)

I would suggest to stay in bounds, use the lift to access stuff and don't worry about the hike to access just yet.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

it doesnt snow in vail anymore fyi, its like sochi, its at sea level and you cant trust the news guys


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Can someone explain to me where the back bowls of Breck are, I thought that was Copper.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Those bowls spell SKY...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm kind of a big deal and I'm here to shred the gnar of your back bowls


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I heard Vail is gonna become a 6 Flags.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

How is it that no one has mentioned Keystone yet?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I heard that Vail.........is the new Keystone................


----------

